# 75 gallon stocking ideas? Plant ideas?!



## Jsmeester (Apr 6, 2012)

I would like to know what are some plants that grow really thick but only to the hight of the tank(or a little lOnger) which is like 20".

And I'd like to see what you guys think of my stocking.

6 angels 
4 Bolivian rams
6+ lemon tetras
2 albino bristlenose plecos(male and female)
1 male dwarf gourami
11 cories
4+ albino cherry barbs
3-5 swordtails


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

You have 2 species of schooling fish (Tetras and Barbs), and not enough of any to school.
Choose the largest (Angels can eat Neon Tetra sized fish) and get enough for a school. Or get even larger schooling fish like Bleeding Hearts or Congo Tetras.

Skip the Swordtails. All the other fish are soft water fish. 

Your Angels will highly likely pair up and chase the other Angels. Be prepared to move either the pair to a separate tank where they can raise their brood in peace, or remove the other Angels.


----------



## Jsmeester (Apr 6, 2012)

I think I might sell the albino cherry barbs. I know that I do have a very great chance of getting a pair. But if I do get a pair, do I have to separate them? I wanna keep all 6 in the 75 gal


----------



## rainbuilder (Sep 21, 2011)

Water sprite grows really well and will grow to the height of your tank. It is a really great plant. Another one I really like is hygrophila corymbosa.

I definitely would either go with the cherry barbs or the lemon tetras. That way you could have a nice sized school and they would be happier. Rams and angelfish are good choices for your tank. I would also probably skip the gourami.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Vallisneria and water sprite will please you perfectly. 

Fish...

6 angels (keep ONE pair when they breed and try to kill the rest; it's unfair to the other fish to be nothing short of murdered by a pair when they spawn)
4 bolivian rams
12 lemon tetras
albino BNP pair
12 cories
male dwarf gourami


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

y kill the rest?
you can always move the pair to a 40 breeder and let them breed.


----------



## Jsmeester (Apr 6, 2012)

So I'm kindof a rookie when it comes to angel pair behaviors with each other and with the other angels. So I have a few questions.
Is there any way that I could keep all 6 angels in the tank permanently? Even if 2 pair off. Like are the pair going to Be agressive to the other angels even if they don't have eggs? I just wanna know what will happen from when 2 pair off. Will they breed right away and soon A's they pair? I've seen YouTube videos with a pair and other angels in the same tank. Sorry for all the questions- even tho I'll probably have more


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

OK. I _LOVE_ questions. I'm gonna go off on this one.

Angelfish pair off at about two and a half inches (body size, fins not included). Some do it a little younger, some take longer, but that's the general size. The pair will claim a territory with a large-leaved plant or vertical piece of rock or wood at the center. The pair's territory is about a foot in diameter in every direction, if tank space allows. Here's where the problem starts. Since you have a 75, there may not be a problem with this. But, if the pair can see any other fish in their territory, they will have a fit. They're a good team, and will attack anything ruthlessly. Blue acaras and the like, all the way down to an innocent kuhli loach nosing his way along the bottom of the tank. The more stuff you can throw in there, the better. So, we'll go into a list of how you can make the tank better. 

What's the budget? That's the big thing. If you can afford it, get a light. The Oddysea Quad T5HO light on ebay (link didn't work) is affordable and it works for me. It'll make a big difference in the plant growth. Dose liquid and root ferts using Seachem's line. Those work really well.

Can you afford CO2 tanks and all that stuff? If not, no problem. There are DIY CO2 recipes out there. A two liter bottle 2/3 full of water (dechlorinated), a cup of suger, and a teaspoon of yeast is all it takes to have your own CO2. Of course, you'll want to have the tubing leading from the bottle(s) to the tank and a small powerhead to atomize the CO2 into the water. The hole in the lid of the bottle should be a little smaller than the tubing, allowing a tight fit. CO2 really helps in getting big, healthy plants.

Get a few (the more the better) huge, HUGE (like, sticking out of the tank huge) pieces of wood. Put these in the midground of the tank. http://www.aquariumplants.com/ has some awesome plant deals. Get a few of their vallisneria (your choice on the species). Say you get 30 vals. Put these between the back wall and the wood. Then get a few 4-6 sword plants (again, your choice on the species) and put them around the wood. Since 75's have this awesome dimension of 18 inches front to back, there's plenty of room to do this. (optional) put some largish river cobbles around the swords and wood. For ground-cover, dwarf saggitaria and the dwarf sword echinodoras tennellus work splendidly. A random planting of the easy-to-maintain ludwigia repens in the midground will give a pleasantly different texture and color to the setup.

Big breath....

Then the fish... that was taken care of above. Or, at least, the suggestion was taken care of. If I were you, I'd stick to fish from the same continent. South America is the obvious choice here. If the planting is thick enough and there is enough cover, you'll have no problem keeping all six. In fact, you'll probably end up with two pairs. To compensate for the male dwarf gourami (if in fact you want to to a biotope sort of thing) upping the rams to 6 would be the obvious choice. They are so hilarious to watch squabble and bicker. They're like a bunch of high school freshmen on the football team. No order, no teamwork (at least on my team). Rather funny. Anyway, I hope that essay helped a little bit. Holler at me if I missed anything.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Whoops! I forgot all the behaviors. Basically, the pair pairs off at the mentioned age, there is a deal of gill and fin flaring and mouth-wrestling that looks like epic warfare but is their version of romance. Then, they'll clean the leaf and spawn and brutalize all other fish unless there is ample cover for all and all that stuff... You'll know when it happens. And once you get in, you'll NEVER get out. NOTHING like seeing cichlids breeding and raising their young.


----------



## Jsmeester (Apr 6, 2012)

wow thank you sooooo much! so you think that with enough plant cover i will be able to keep all six in the 75 gal permanatly!? how much do a co2 fertilizer thing cost? ive heard that they can polute the water or somthing like tha- like change the water parameters


----------



## Jsmeester (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey guys, I re thought my stocking a bit. I will still get 6 angels but will only get a pair or 2 and sell the rest.
4 Bolivian rams but will only keep 1- maybe 2 pairs if I get 2.
6 p. rainbows
1 male dwarf gourami if he gets along with angels
11 cories(5albino 6 juli)
10 lemon tetras
And 2 alb. Bris. Nose plecos male and female


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

get neon rainbowfish.. they are such beautiful fish when fed and cared for properly
males have thick red fins and a silver body that reflecs light green to dark blue hues when light hits it
females are the same but with yellow fins they get to abou 2-3 inches


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

I would suggest 3 Angels 
As far as Tetras go I have 10 Cardinals and 10 Rummies mixed in with my 3 Angels.


----------



## Jsmeester (Apr 6, 2012)

Yup I am doing dwarf neon rainbows- praecox. I am doing lemon tetras( I already them) 
You think 1 pair of angel + an extra one will be ok? Would 2 pairs be okay?


----------

